# Upgrading from stock speakers?



## colton.mcray (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I bought my 2014 Chevy Cruze LS a couple years ago, ad I'm wanting to upgrade the stock speakers to something that sounds better, I want the bass to be deep, but not so deep you can't hear the music? If that makes sense? Sorry, I am not a car guy at all, and I figured before I went out and spent money on speakers I would later come to regret, I would ask y'all's opinion first, and I have no idea on how to install them, any of y'all have any recommendations?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

( J-L audio cx650 2piece)
Getting a subwoofer would help the bass department out well a 12"- 15"- dual 12"s depends how you have the car setup. Door speakers won't do much as the better speakers are going to be tailored twords either needing a amplifier, or mid to higher frequencies.


----------



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you have a budget in mind? If not, then go to a Brax or Utopia (couple of thousand dollars) otherwise you could go with what people here recommended, raw drivers, the Silver Flute. The list of possibilities is endless it really boils down to what you want to spend to get there.

I personally want clarity out of my front speakers with a little bass to back it up. To get there I am running an LC2I to my DSP and then out to my amplifiers. You don't necessarily have to do that. You could run an LC2I to two amplifiers (one for the subs and the other for the front speakers. You could then install a two-way set of speakers in stock locations.

To install the door speakers you will need to remove the door card (door panel) and as long as they are 6.5" they will fit into the stock location. The biggest issue you will run into is mounting depth. Some 6.5" are so deep that you will need to install a spacer to bring it out so the window can roll up and down. Others are shallow mount and you don't need to worry about that. For the tweeters, you just have to pop off the a-pillar with a pry tool and they will pop right out. To install them you may or may not be able to drop them in.

The other thing I would say is, if you are going after bass I highly recommend you install some sound deadening otherwise you are going to run into a bunch of rattles. So at a minimum CLD tiles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

colton.mcray said:


> Hi guys, I bought my 2014 Chevy Cruze LS a couple years ago, ad I'm wanting to upgrade the stock speakers to something that sounds better, I want the bass to be deep, but not so deep you can't hear the music? If that makes sense? Sorry, I am not a car guy at all, and I figured before I went out and spent money on speakers I would later come to regret, I would ask y'all's opinion first, and I have no idea on how to install them, any of y'all have any recommendations?


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes

No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Inside the Pioneer Amplifier
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
Removal Tutorial Mylink 7" Touchscreen System

Post in thread 'How-To: Replace door speakers'
How-To: install a Back Up Camera Cheaply
How-To: Add RCA output to your factory radio
After-market wiring connector that fits the Cruze speaker connector
HO Alternator link.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/attachments/2013_cruze_radio_audio_color_lan_busses_6-pdf.288901/https://www.cruzetalk.com/attachments/2013_cruze_radio_audio_monochrome_lan_busses_6-pdf.288902/

Extra stuff:
TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options


----------

